# Spanish Ribbed Newts?



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've done a search but it hasn't really answered my questions so I'm sorry if this is a question thats asked alot (or are stupid questions).
I have what I'm told is a Spanish Ribbed Newt which is about 3 inches long and about 4/5 years old. Newtie (imaginative name I know) currently lives in a tank full of water with a floating piece of wood with some other fish things that I rescued from my brother but they are going to go to a home where they will be cared for properly so the tank will be all Newtie's so I want to change it to the set-up he should have but I don't know where to start. Can anyone give me some helpful advice on what sort of tank he should have or anything about their husbandry?
I was thinking that he should have a proper out-of-water area so was going to get some stones and make them go in a slope with a bit of dry area at the top. Would this be right?
Also I was thinking about getting him a friend say another newt but a man at an aquatic shop said he would eat the other newt if it was smaller than him. Is this true? Would it be best just to leave him alone. 
I really have no idea whats right for him but want to do whats best for him (I assume he's a male but I'm just guessing)

If anyone has any advice or pictures to give me an idea I would appreciate it.
Sorry its a bit of an essay.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Rhi01 said:


> I've done a search but it hasn't really answered my questions so I'm sorry if this is a question thats asked alot (or are stupid questions).
> I have what I'm told is a Spanish Ribbed Newt which is about 3 inches long and about 4/5 years old. Newtie (imaginative name I know) currently lives in a tank full of water with a floating piece of wood with some other fish things that I rescued from my brother but they are going to go to a home where they will be cared for properly so the tank will be all Newtie's so I want to change it to the set-up he should have but I don't know where to start. Can anyone give me some helpful advice on what sort of tank he should have or anything about their husbandry?
> I was thinking that he should have a proper out-of-water area so was going to get some stones and make them go in a slope with a bit of dry area at the top. Would this be right?
> Also I was thinking about getting him a friend say another newt but a man at an aquatic shop said he would eat the other newt if it was smaller than him. Is this true? Would it be best just to leave him alone.
> ...


Could we have a picture of your newt? 3 inches long for a 4-5 year old pleurodeles is extremely small given that they're Europes largest newt, they top out at around 30cm, but that's a very good sized one granted, 20cm's is more the norm. I doubt what you have is a pleurodeles waltl, but we'd need a picture to be sure.

Cheers
Al


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Was just thinking the same, sounds too small to be a spanish sharp ribbed newt. not sure of their age but mine are about 8 inches long.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

These are the pictures of Newtie which I have just taken:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Looks like pleurodeles poireti to me, an endangered species - this would also tie in with it's small size.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Newtie does look like the pictures of the pleurodeles poireti that I googled. 
Here's a picture of his head incase it helps:









What sort of set up does he need?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To answer your original questions, rather than get hung up on what type he is, yes a land area is a good idea. Some species will use it more than others, but all will appreciate it. Newts don't get 'lonely' as we understand it, but it won't do any harm to get him a 'friend'- as long as it is too big to fit in his mouth, and NOT big enough to eat him! Don't use a heater- won't be needed indoors, and give him as wide a food range as he'll take- most newts will eat frozen bloodworm and other frozen stuff from your nearest fish petshop, and some will take fish pellets or flake.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks.
Currently I put live mealworm and sea monkey things (three tubes of each) once a week and then frozen bloodworm cubes otherwise. Is this okay?
I never knew he could eat fish pellets/flakes.
So basically don't get another newt that can fit in his mouth and visa versa? The shop where I got him from has stopped doin newts now so would anything else be able to live with him or should I just leave him alone?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I wouldn't bother too much with the brine shrimp ('sea monkey things' lol), too much faffing around. Your petshop might do live daphnia, which also last longer, since they are freshwater animals. Mealworms are ok, but a bit fatty and also tough- try and use the white ones that have just shed, if you can. He should also like small earthworms or earthworm pieces. If you do use pellets or flake, try just a little first, and see how he takes to it. Some will, some won't. And just like fish, too much uneaten food will pollute the water.

In theory, you could keep him with smallish frogs or fish (bearing in mind the eatability factor!) but it might be worth waiting till you can get another newt of the same species- you could ask your shop to get you one in from the same supplier, or see if anyone on here has any for sale.

Have fun!:2thumb:


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you for the advice
My brother had albino frogs/toads once and they grew massive so I'de be worried if I got frogs that they might eat Newtie when they got bigger.
I think I'll wait to see if I can get him a newt friend as I know he doesn't need friends but I think a fish or frog won't be the same. I know its stupid thinking.

Whats the likelyhood they will breed if I got him a friend who happened to be the opposite sex by accident? I don't want to breed at all so I'm hoping it will be slim.

I'm going to the shop today and plan on getting a new filter and stuff for a new set up I'm quite excited which I know is sad.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nowt sad about it- you're on a forum full of animal freaks, remember!:lol2:

It sounds like your brother had albino clawed frogs- and yes they get huge and eat EVERYTHING. As for breeding, yes it is a possibility, but if it does happen, take credit for keeping your animals well! Lots of people actually try for years though without success, so don't worry too much. When you get your filter, don't get too high a rating- most newts prefer a gentle flow, rather than a torrent. With one newt, as long as you do regular partial water changes, you could probably even get by without one, but since you are planning to get more, it's a good idea.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

these newts are great - i have 4 spanish ribbed newts and absolutely love them! though yours looks very small for one of that age and looks like it's missing the orange spots on the side where the ribs poke out.........probably you have the Algerian ribbed newt (P. nebulosus), which is available in the pet trade - dartfrog.co.uk sells them. 

these newts you can keep the same way as spanish ribbed newts, but they do need a land area, as far as i know - spanish ribbed newts are pretty much entirely aquatic. if you have two of the opposite sex, they will mate a lot, but keeping water levels low will put them off mating - mine still go at it, but i remove eggs and freeze them as otherwise i'd be overrun!! 

i suggest you keep this species alone, as they are voracious feeders and go for anything that moves if they spot it. mine mostly get worms dug up from my flower box, as these are the best food you can give them, but variety is key for all animals, so slugs, frozen bloodworm and tubifex, reptomin pellets.........they'll eat anything!

check out caudata culture and caudata.org, as it has a lot of specific info on newt and salamander species. 

sorry for the essay!!!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> To answer your original questions, rather than get hung up on what type he is


Perhaps 'getting hung up' on what species of caudate this young lady has will allow us to give her some useful tips regarding her newts husbandry, rather than some accross the board googled 'how to look after your newt' caresheet?.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I went a bit wild at the aquatic shop yesterday so instead of just getting a new filter and light I bought a new tank and stand with things to go in it and friends.... cost me over £170 :blush: Newtie needed it anyway as the tank he lived in before with my brother was disgusting.

I thought people might like to see pictures of his new tank and set-up. 

This is the old disgusting horrible rank tank he lived in before:









And his new tank:









I made an out of water area with slate. I'll probably re-jig it as I'm not entirely happy with it:









And Newtie enjoying it:









I spoke to the man at the shop and he's going to ask his supplier if he can get Newtie a friend as they don't do newts anymore. And Newtie now has some Armoured Shrimp called Alan and Greg for friends (their too big for him to eat).

Any advice would be appreciated if you think I need to do anything or change anything.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

looks good to me! tho you can clean out the old tank and maybe put something else in there now, as it looks big............ :smile: 

if newtie gets any bigger, you may want to change the gravel for sand, as if swallowed, the gravel can cause impaction - i lost one of my newts earlier this year, which could have been due to impaction, so now i have sand. 

good luck with newtie - he/she is a very cute newt!


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

With proper feeding he has grown about an inch already in two weeks (the picture is recent and shows the size he is now).

Thank you for the tip about the sand I'll make sure I keep an eye on his size and change to sand if I need to.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Perhaps 'getting hung up' on what species of caudate this young lady has will allow us to give her some useful tips regarding her newts husbandry, rather than some accross the board googled 'how to look after your newt' caresheet?.


 
I wasn't being snarky, and specific caresheets are obviously useful- but there were some basic (good) questions that needed answering. Chill.

@Rhi: VERY pretty setup, BTW


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

the Thanks everyone.
Newtie has changed recently and his tail how has an orange stripe going down the underside of it. 
If anyone can think of anything Newtie could be I would be grateful as then I could look into getting him a friend.


----------

